# Excited Peeing/Spraying



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

We have a 6 month old male, unneutered named Redd. He is an inside dog, my wife works from home so he is walked frequently, exercised at lunch, late afternoon, and evening. In the last month he has gotten to where when someone walks in the house or comes over into the yard that he hasn't seen in the last couple of hours he will "spray pee" while he says Hi. Any help on this would be appreciated!


----------



## lincoln_vizsla (Jan 11, 2018)

My puppy Lincoln had a couple of excitement peeing incidents, which also started around the time he turned 6 months. The first thing I would say is it is important to understand if it is excitement or submission urination. From what you have described it certainly appears to be excitement urination, which is good because I have read that this is down to lack of bladder control and should stop as they get older (around 1 year of age). Submission urination, on the other hand, can sometimes require more training to stop.

In terms of how to deal with the excitement urination one suggestion I have heard is to make sure that all greetings take place outside so that if Redd does have an accident at least it will be outside. I've also read that it is the excitement of the greeting that overloads their systems and causes them to have an accident, and when I say the excitement of the greeting I mean how excited people are when greeting them. One suggestion I have seen is for the humans to not greet the puppy until the puppy has had a chance to become calm. If they are jumping around excitedly the human should not respond. Supposedly this helps prevent accidents by helping the puppy to not become overwhelmed by the excitement of the situation. I noticed when it happened to Lincoln he literally seemed frozen in the peeing position as if he couldn't stop no matter what. He is 8 months old now and knock on wood he hasn't had any issues recently. I think it also helps to stay calm when it happens and try not to draw attention to it. I really don't think they can help it.

Best of luck with Redd. I'm sure it will all resolve soon. He is a gorgeous puppy!!


----------

